# Caixa, Baixa



## adorobrasil

What's the most common way to pronounce these words, with or without the 'i'? Do people usually say 'caxa' and 'baxa'?


----------



## Vanda

Many people do this reduction and say like that when  they are not paying attention to themselves: caxa, baxa, and so on.


----------



## Sagitary

I personally say _caixa_ and _baixa. _

But I agree with Vanda a lot of people don't listen what they speak.


----------



## cescato

No. It is not a common pronunciation and it does not sound nice to those who hear it...


----------



## Vanda

Yes, it is very common, although not standard Portuguese.


----------



## Leandro

Vanda said:


> Yes, it is very common, although not standard Portuguese.



I agree with Vanda. It's very common indeed.

"Nossa, mas que coisa baxa".

"Ué, cadê a caxa?"


----------



## Outsider

Incidentally, a couple of centuries ago these words were even spelled _caxa_, _baxa_...


----------



## Vanda

É mesmo, OUt! Tinha me esquecido. Shame on me!


----------



## GOODVIEW

Hi Adorobrasil (nice nick!),
I can say that this is the prevailing pronunciation in Rio. And we speak this way just because it is our accent. If you come to Rio you will hear most of the people speaking this way. I think that in other regions of Brazil many people would pronounce _caxa baxa _too. In the Northeastern region for sure.
And I think that you cannot judge an accent. It's never right or wrong but just some place's accent.

Vanda, I'm sorry but I have to disagree with you. I don't think that there is such thing as a Standard (Brazilian) Portuguese accent. In this respect see this link.

Regards,


----------



## Vanda

We are not going offtopic here but there is a standard Portuguese, the one you have to use in your tests, concursos públicos, official and so on:
língua culta ou padrão. Aquela que você vai à escola para aprender.



> Norma culta e língua-padrão -
> 
> 
> Para os lingüistas, a língua-padrão se estriba nas normas e convenções agregadas num corpo chamado de _gramática tradicional _ e que tem a veleidade de servir de modelo de correção para toda e qualquer forma de expressão lingüística.
> 
> (...) Ao resultado desse processo, a esta norma estabilizada, costumamos dar o nome de _norma-padrão _ ou _língua-padrão _” (Faraco, Carlos Alberto, “Norma-padrão brasileira”. In Bagno, M. (org.). _Lingüística da norma _. SP: Loyola, 2002, p.40).
> [/QUOTE]fonte
> 
> Sobre a gente usar, falar ou não, é outra história.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Vanda,
Concordo com tudo isso, é claro, mas a pergunta não se referia à gramática mas apenas à fonética, ou seja, aos aspectos que envolvem a pronúncia da língua. E, apesar de tentativas nesse sentido, não há, oficialmente pelo menos, um sotaque-padrão no Brasil. Se você tiver algo que me contradiga, gostaria muito que compartilhasse, por favor.
 
Um grande número de brasileiros diz naturalmente _caxa baxa,_ sem que isso possa ser considerado um erro. Tenho inclusive a impressão - gostaria até que você me corrigisse se for o caso - que os mineiros também costumam falar assim.
 
A própria fonte que você citou, veja o que diz da “heterogeneidade de comportamentos lingüísticos”:
 
_Querer que todos falem e escrevam da mesma forma e de acordo com padrões gramaticais rígidos é esquecer-se que não pode haver homogeneidade quando o mundo real apresenta uma heterogeneidade de comportamentos lingüísticos, todos igualmente corretos [não se pode associar “correto” somente a culto]. _
 
E isso falando da gramática, que dirá da fonética!


----------



## Vanda

Eu sabia que o assunto ia render. Bem, você acaba de chegar e não me conhece, caso contrário, teria lido meus mais de 18 mil posts de defesa ferrenha da línga falada, dos dialetos, dos falares,dos registros diferentes, como linguista amadora e amante que sou. Fui o mais sucinta possível na minha resposta acima, primeiro porque não tinha tempo, segundo não queria entrar em detalhes que eu tinha certeza que quem tivesse mais tempo do que eu iria trazer à tona. E continuo a repetir, na língua padrão, aquela que a gente usa quando vai fazer entrevista para emprego ou quando vamos dar uma entrevista na televisão, dizemos caixa, baixa e no cotidiano, a maioria de nós nem presta atenção ao que diz, é o que o humor da hora ditar. 

Daqui a pouco, após você ter lido, vou deletar este comentário ou tentar descobrir um dos 'milhares' de tópicos discutidos aqui neste fórum sobre língua falada e língua escrita, língua padrão e populare outras variantes.


----------



## almufadado

GOODVIEW said:


> Vanda,
> Concordo com tudo isso, é claro, mas a pergunta não se referia à gramática mas apenas à fonética, ou seja, aos aspectos que envolvem a pronúncia da língua. E, apesar de tentativas nesse sentido, não há, oficialmente pelo menos, um sotaque-padrão no Brasil. Se você tiver algo que me contradiga, gostaria muito que compartilhasse, por favor.
> 
> Um grande número de brasileiros diz naturalmente _caxa baxa,_ sem que isso possa ser considerado um erro. Tenho inclusive a impressão - gostaria até que você me corrigisse se for o caso - que os mineiros também costumam falar assim.
> 
> A própria fonte que você citou, veja o que diz da “heterogeneidade de comportamentos lingüísticos”:
> 
> _Querer que todos falem e escrevam da mesma forma e de acordo com padrões gramaticais rígidos é esquecer-se que não pode haver homogeneidade quando o mundo real apresenta uma heterogeneidade de comportamentos lingüísticos, todos igualmente corretos [não se pode associar “correto” somente a culto]. _
> 
> E isso falando da gramática, que dirá da fonética!



O estabelecimento de uma padrão linguístico, seja imposto à força seja uma ocorrência natural evolutiva é uma necessidade da criação de uma identidade nacional, um ponto de aproximação de regiões (ou no caso do Brasil de estados) e sobretudo de uniformização do poder.

Como aqui já foi dito as expressões "caxa/baxa" evoluíram para "caixa/baixa" e foram oficializadas como palavras no dicionário oficial.

Tem outros exemplos similares ( e oposto) como " Taxa/graxa" que alguém pode ler como "taixa/graixa" o que de todo invalida a sua grafia oficial. 

Trata-se pois de dialetos, usos cotiadinos/quotidianos (lido exactamente da mesma forma e escrito de forma diferente) que se enraízam ou não e sobretudo que se oficializarão ou não.

As linguas vivas, como é o caso do Português, estão sujeitas à mudança, à influência externa e sobretudo ao desgaste por uso. E por desgaste quero dizer que a forma falada influencia directamente a forma escrita (como por exemplo "pre definida" -> pré-definida -> predefinida").
(ou exemplo do inglês " I will not -> I Won't -> I wont (incorrect yet used)).

O sotaque, é um factor de aprendizagem da língua que se espalha como uma onda à volta da sua origem. Os sotaques sejam por deturpação directa, seja pela dificuldade de inflexão de certos ditongos (o português dada a multiplicidade de influências na sua origem é das linguas que possui mais ditongos)  por falantes de outras línguas, seja por influência do meio ambiente (ex.: o frio/calor influencia a forma como se abre a boca).

Ou seja, que o idioma oficial (grafia e significados) e o idioma oral já toda a gente sabe (ou devia saber) que tem variações o que de todo invalida um ou outro, pois mais tarde ou mais cedo irão se encontrar.


----------



## Istriano

Spelling pronunciation

[ou]:  roubo, couro
[ei]:   brasileira, beijo
[ai]:   baixa, caixa

Casual pronunciation:  rôbo, côro, brasilêra, bêjo, baxa, caxa

These are pretty common and not considered nonstandard (ugly),
I compare it to the American pronuncation of  _twenny, Innernet _instead of_ twenty,
internet_ or _beaudiful _instead of _beautiful_.

If you look at the IPA transcription in the *Oxford Portuguese dictionary*, all these [ou, ei(r), ei(j), ei(x), ai(x), ai(j)] have been reduced to simple vowels because the authors tried to describe
the current _paulistano _pronunciation (without sounding too formal or too informal), try finding the word ABAIXO to convince yourself:
http://www.amazon.com/Oxford-Portug...books&qid=1263926898&sr=1-2#reader_019861456X

Mario Perini and prof. Bisol call them _false diphthongs _because they are normally used in writing but reduced to monothongs in speech. Pronouncing them can make you sound formal: o-u-ro, brasile-i-ra, just like beau*t*iful with a hard t instead of beau*d*iful in US English.  It sounds like _spelling pronunciation_, you make sure you pronounce every word as written. People that pronounce o-ur-o, brasil-e-i-ro also tend to pronounce futê-'bol instead of futjibou, or amarr instead of amar, this is common in many newscasters from S. Paulo, they try to pronounce every letter as written which make them sound a bit odd, more Southern (leitê quentê) than paulistano.


----------



## Erick404

Vanda said:


> ...
> E continuo a repetir, na língua padrão, aquela que a gente usa quando vai fazer entrevista para emprego ou quando vamos dar uma entrevista na televisão, dizemos caixa, baixa e no cotidiano, a maioria de nós nem presta atenção ao que diz, é o que o humor da hora ditar.



Vanda, já muitas postagens suas aqui e concordo muito com o seu jeito de pensar, mas aqui vou discordar. Primeiro, mesmo numa ocasião formal dessas, eu pronunciaria "caxa" e "baxa", como já ouvi esse tipo de pronúncia em ocasiões formais. Isso pode até ser coisa do Rio de Janeiro, onde talvez essa evolução fonética em particular tenha evoluído com mais força do que em Minas, mas não acho que seja o caso.

Em segundo lugar, essa língua padrão não possui um sotaque brasileiro padrão. O -s no fim da sílaba deve soar como "s" ou "ch"? Depende do lugar. E o -r? Também. Só pra citar os exemplos mais conhecidos...


----------



## GOODVIEW

Posso afirmar com muita convicção que as pessoas aqui no Rio não alteram seu sotaque independente do ambiente em que estejam, de sua classe social ou nível de instrução. A não ser para explicitar a grafia de uma palavra ou em alguma situação que exija um esforço de articulação. 

Como o sotaque carioca tem características próprias, ninguém julga ser mais correto a adoção circunstancial de uma pronúncia artificial (artificial em relação à pronúncia natural do locutor). Assim como há registros de linguagem há também variações de sotaque de acordo com os meios sociais que se frequente. Mas em todos esses registros, _baixa caixa_  será sempre pronunciado _baxa caxa_ por um carioca.

Suponho que isso aconteça também com bastante frequência em outras regiões do Brasil, onde os sotaques locais são, acredito eu, encarados sem preconceitos ou julgamentos de valor. Mas isto é apenas uma suposição.


----------



## Vanda

Bom, deixa eu ver se consigo ser mais clara.
1- A pronúncia caxa e baxa e quejandos não faz parte da norma culta. A palavra é caixa, baixa, etc.
2 - Não, eu não disse que eu ou qualquer outro que domine a norma culta não pronuncie caxa e baxa. 
3- Sim, eu disse que ambientes que exigem a norma culta/padrão a gente cuida de como vai pronunciar as palavras. TEnho certeza absoluta que na sala de aula, quando estou ensinando português, eu não devo falar c_axa, baxa, _é minha obrigação naquele momento.
4- Aqueles que me conhecem 'ao vivo' e por PMs informais, sabem que faço questão (agora depois de velha) de imitar o palavreado mineirês quando estou num ambiente descontraído.
5- Depois de 3 anos, acho, tentando segurar a barra aqui no fórum quando aparece alguém querendo menosprezar o português falado pelos brasileiros, porque não é como o dos lusos; alguém querendo menosprezar o falar do nordestino, porque não é como o do Sudeste; alguém menosprezando o falar paulista, porque não é carioca; alguém querendo menosprezar o mineirês, porque não é paulista, carioca; - bem, é só ir acrescentando o falar que quiserem... - acho que minha postura está muito clara: não admito que se menospreze nenhum falar, e  nenhum registro também  (seja de que classe for) pois além de ensinar línguas, entro no campo da linguística que não admite língua certa ou errada, melhor ou pior, mais bonita e mais feia, etc. (É só perguntar  meus alunos na faculdade). 

Será que agora deixei clara a minha posição?


----------



## Istriano

Acho que os professores deveriam respeitar a fala local, já vi professores do Sul e de BH querendo ''corrigir'' o ''i de apoio'' da fala carioca, capixaba e nordestina, falando que o certo é _três, vocês, atrás, arrôz _(pronúncia sem o i de apoio) e não _trêis, vocêis, arrôiz, atráis_. Talvez os professores de S. Paulo (capital) e de BH achem a pronúncia com o i de apoio errada e se esforcem para evitá-la promovendo a pronúncia sem o i (mesmo na cidade de S.P. /treis, a'trais/ são mais comuns que /tres, a'tras/)...

Os ditongos são complicados mesmo:
_
redução de ou para ô_ (faz parte da norma culta lusitana, mas no Brasil ainda muitos gramáticos consideram um erro)
_redução de ei para ê, e a redução de ai para _a (na verdade não se trata de reduções mas de conservação de uma forma
mais antiga de português, e comum na ortografia espanhola: prime(i)ra, ba(i)xa))

Coitada da professora se um aluno perguntar: professora, será que tem ditongo nessas palavras (ou não?):
(eu) r*ou*bo, c*ou*ro, fal*ou*, Mosc*ou*, c*ai*xa, b*ei*jo, brasil*ei*ro, atr*á*s, s*ei*s, tr*ê*s, qu*ei*mar, v*ol*tar, r*ou*bar, p*ou*co, b*o*a, Lisb*o*a...

(eu falo: r*ô*bo, c*ô*ro, fal*ô*, Mosc*ou*, c*a*xa, b*e*jo, brasil*e*ro, atr*ai*s, s*ei*s, tr*ei*s, qu*e*mar/qu*ei*mar, v*ou*tar, r*o*bar, p*o*co, b*ou*a, Lisb*ou*a).

O mais importante é aceitar um fato: em português, muitas vezes não se pronuncia do mesmo jeito que se escreve. Já tive uma professora que pronunciava
cada letra: êskólá em vez de iskóla; pôrtô em vez de pôrtu, tê-átrô em vez de tchiatru, achei muito engraçado o sotaque artificial dela.


----------



## Vanda

Se você estiver mencionando as professoras primárias, elas se arrepiam porque não sabem o que é ditongo, e não por causa da pronúncia em si. Eu sei, dou aulas para elas na faculdade.  Mas pode ficar certo, Istriano, esta situação está mudando à medida que cada vez mais os professores primários estão indo para as faculdades e entrando em contato com os novos currículos na educação. Pode até ser que saiam sem saber nada, mas é por falta de envolvimento pessoal, não por falta de oportunidade. E, obviamente, deixamos de fora os mestres do passado, verdadeiros 'mestres' da língua portuguesa. E acho que esta discussão já saiu dos trilhos a muito tempo.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Vanda, sua posiçao está muito clara desde o início:

Você acha que o português "culto" deve ser pronunciado de acordo com a grafia das palavras - apesar de não existir uma norma padrão a esse respeito... E que os sotaques devem ser eliminados ou "corrigidos" em determinadas situações, porque na verdade não passam de maneiras desleixadas de se falar.

O importante nisso tudo, Adorobrasil, é que você poderá tirar suas conclusões sobre o assunto, a partir de uma quantidade de pontos de vista.


----------



## Vanda

> Você acha que o português "culto" deve ser pronunciado de acordo com a grafia das palavras - apesar de não existir uma norma padrão a esse respeito... E que os sotaques devem ser eliminados ou "corrigidos" em determinadas situações, porque na verdade não passam de maneiras desleixadas de se falar.


Não, você não entendeu até agora e parece que está a fim de confrontar, pegou a pessoa errada: eu acho que o português padrão tem o lugar para ser usado e ensinado - tente usar o registro coloquial numa entrevista de emprego formal - e que os registros e falares de todos têm mais é que serem usados, assim como eu os uso diariamente nos ambientes informais.

E se depois de tudo isso, vocês ainda não entenderam, vou fechar esta discussão que foi longe demais e deixar vocês relerem, _um por um_, todos os posts. Quando a poeira estiver assentada, a gente volta ao assunto.


----------

